# Least favourite word for fat.



## Emma (Apr 15, 2007)

Basically what are your least favourite words for fat or discribing oneself or others as fat? 

I hate:

Fluff. As in "oh I'm a bit fluffy"
Voluptuous. About as far away from the word fat as you can get. It sounds stupid, long winded and like a type of lipstick. 
Big boned. No, you're not big boned. Bones don't wobble.  
BBW: I don't really like this one. Being fat doesn't automatically make people beautiful and it sounds weird when I say it out loud. But I do think it helps make it easier to search on the net. 

Thats about it really. What about you?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 15, 2007)

From Roget's Thesaurus... feel free to add to this list as i could probably think of plenty more on my own. I'm just a little too tired to think for myself right now.

beefy*, big, blimp, brawny, broad, bulging, bulky, bull, burly, butterball*, chunky*, corpulent, cow, distended, dumpy, elephantine, fleshy, gargantuan, gross, heavy, heavyset*, hefty, husky, inflated, jelly-belly*, lard, large, meaty*, obese, oversize, paunchy, plump, plumpish, ponderous, porcine, portly, potbellied, pudgy*, roly-poly*, rotund, solid, stout, stubby, swollen, thickset*, tubby, weighty, whale


----------



## clynn (Apr 15, 2007)

Blubber. My skin crawls just thinking about it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2007)

I can't stand blubber either. The word itself is just so ugly. "BLUB-UR." Gaah!

I don't like thick, curvy, fluffy, I'm sure there are more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

I hate blubber too.. It goes way back to gradeschool. 

Remember Judy Blume's book? God I loved Judy Blume books. I related in some ways to the character in _Blubber_. I was teased a lot, but rarely bullied like she was. There was a chubby girl, Tricia, smaller than me, that got eaten alive by the classroom bullies. I always felt lucky they didn't come after me in quite the same way. Tricia switched schools in high school, lost weight and was rumored to have become some kind of teen model. I remember being happy for her and somewhat jealous at the time.

I wish I could find the book cover from my youth. It was a classic.


----------



## kioewen (Apr 15, 2007)

_____Fat_____


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

I second (third?) the hatred of "fluffy", which reminds me of marshmallows (which I loathe) and not bodies.

I'm particularly peeved by "chunky", because it always makes me think that the person in question has some strange sharp lumps.


----------



## philosobear (Apr 15, 2007)

chubby. not nice.


----------



## philosobear (Apr 15, 2007)

do you not think that 'chunky', in conjunction with 'monkey' can be cute?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

philosobear said:


> do you not think that 'chunky', in conjunction with 'monkey' can be cute?


 
lol. I didn't think of that. But, I don't like ice cream, so it wouldn't occur to me. 

I also don't really like monkeys. 

I also hate "thick".


----------



## philosobear (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah, 'thick is silly'. 

Chunky Monkey was an expression before it was an ice cream. Say it with a Yorkshire accent 'choonky moonky'. Good stuff.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

philosobear said:


> yeah, 'thick is silly'.
> 
> Chunky Monkey was an expression before it was an ice cream. Say it with a Yorkshire accent 'choonky moonky'. Good stuff.



I had no idea! I stand corrected. But I also dislike monkeys. 

Is "husky" ever used or is it just standard stand-up comic fodder?


----------



## Red (Apr 15, 2007)

*Plump* (eugh, I am not a juicy strawberry)

*Lardy/lardiness * (makes me feel queasy)

*Podge * (just a bit 'lazy' sounding to me)


and any description along the lines of 


'ooh you're a _*big girl*_...' (just plain pervy and makes my skin crawl!)


----------



## Red (Apr 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I had no idea! I stand corrected. But I also dislike monkeys.
> 
> Is "husky" ever used or is it just standard stand-up comic fodder?




Husky isn't really a term used in England, as far as I know. It's normally used when explaining a sore throat...or erm a dog, maybe?!


----------



## Red (Apr 15, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I hate blubber too.. It goes way back to gradeschool.
> 
> Remember Judy Blume's book? God I loved Judy Blume books. I related in some ways to the character in _Blubber_. I was teased a lot, but rarely bullied like she was. There was a chubby girl, Tricia, smaller than me, that got eaten alive by the classroom bullies. I always felt lucky they didn't come after me in quite the same way. Tricia switched schools in high school, lost weight and was rumored to have become some kind of teen model. I remember being happy for her and somewhat jealous at the time.
> 
> I wish I could find the book cover from my youth. It was a classic.







Childhood flashback! (although I'm still waiting for the modelling career to take off)


----------



## Pacifly (Apr 15, 2007)

You can call me almost anything except "obese," which I find medicalizing and stigmatizing and unattractive on just about any level. As a neutral description of my size, "large" does fine. In bed, it's "fat," whispered in my ear, or in a playful mood, "porky." I know some people hate "piggy" and suchlike but if it's meant as a compliment it can be a turn-on both for me and my guy but I do NOT appreciate any whale references, thank you very much.


----------



## squurp (Apr 15, 2007)

It is a shame all of you do not like all those words. I like them all - the English language has so much variety . .. its like a bouqet of flowers. . . 

incidentally, weight training has been shown to thicken and strengthen bones, so in fact, you may very well be big boned because hauling around a package of extra weight, is weight training.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

squurp said:


> It is a shame all of you do not like all those words. I like them all - the English language has so much variety . .. its like a bouqet of flowers. . .
> 
> incidentally, weight training has been shown to thicken and strengthen bones, so in fact, you may very well be big boned because hauling around a package of extra weight, is weight training.



Does it work that way? It's logical, I've just never thought about it in those terms. 

I used to ask my doctor if panic attacks counted as aerobic exercise.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll jump on the fluffy train... it's so cotton-candy and seems evading, bugs me.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll jump on the fluffy train... it's so cotton-candy and seems evading, bugs me.



It does seem to be evasive. I hadn't thought about that.

Also, it's just so damned cutesy, and cutesy makes waxwing sick. Tee hee! I'm fluffy! *vomit*


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 15, 2007)

The best one is 'Avoirdupois' which is DIMENSIONS' name in a fictional parallel universe.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, but how do you pronounce that without getting laughed at? It sonds like I'm talking through my nose.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

Adipose... Had I never run into FAs that ruined that word for me, I'd probably like it, but now, yuck.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont care for Blubber or Lard.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> Yeah, but how do you pronounce that without getting laughed at? It sonds like I'm talking through my nose.



Av-wah Du-pwah


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 15, 2007)

I particularly dislike the word obese. Blubber, lard, and thick make me a little queasy as well. 
Just is bad is someone saying, "You're not FAT! You're just... " is also rather unpleasant. I think it's the implication that fat is bad, and therefore having someone 'reassure' me that I'm not, just (insert-euphemism-here), makes me a bit crazy.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I particularly dislike the word obese. Blubber, lard, and thick make me a little queasy as well.
> Just is bad is someone saying, "You're not FAT! You're just... " is also rather unpleasant. I think it's the implication that fat is bad, and therefore having someone 'reassure' me that I'm not, just (insert-euphemism-here), makes me a bit crazy.



God yes. It's ridiculous that "fat" is considered such a dirty word.

"Lard" is just wrong unless you're being rendered.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't really have issues with any of the words to describe fat -- fat, chubby, fluffy, even obese, although I remember the first time I saw "morbidly obese" on my chart I about died. But the term that just makes my skin crawl is when fat people are called "fattie". I just have an awful, visceral response to it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> "You're not FAT! You're just... " is also rather unpleasant. I think it's the implication that fat is bad, and therefore having someone 'reassure' me that I'm not, just (insert-euphemism-here), makes me a bit crazy.



Exactly..or I hate when they say "Oh you're not fat." Umm..yes I am..lol Do you not SEE ME?

I like the word fat. Everyone knows that  I think big can describe a wide range of sizes...so can bbw. But when I talk to someone knew..I'm like..I'm a fat girl..and if they go..yeah right..I'm like..no..I'm a 360lb fat girl....Oh..lol

That'll shut them up


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 15, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I particularly dislike the word obese. Blubber, lard, and thick make me a little queasy as well.
> Just is bad is someone saying, "You're not FAT! You're just... " is also rather unpleasant. I think it's the implication that fat is bad, and therefore having someone 'reassure' me that I'm not, just (insert-euphemism-here), makes me a bit crazy.



I hear that so much. As if someone can't do both as the same time. They think it's helping somehow.

"You're not fat. you're beautifu!!!"
Because they can't coexist together.. Right....


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 15, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The best one is 'Avoirdupois' which is DIMENSIONS' name in a fictional parallel universe.



Heh, that's a word I would never have learned if it weren't for Dimensions. I remember coming across it in a story and thinking "wow, someone must have a really good thesaurus..."

I've always disliked "fluffy." It makes me think of a down jacket or throw rug, something which takes up space but doesn't have any tactile substance. And from an FA's perspective, what fun is that? 

[edit] And I don't mind "blubber," but I can't stand "lard" when it describes something other than the food product. It sounds gross and dehumanizing.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the word FAT, but it's pretty universal, so it must be tolerated. I don't care for chubby, chunky, or fluffy. I despise it when someone calls another a "fattie".... that is just wrong. I don't have a problem being called a "big" girl, or being referred to as "plump"..... though I don't like being called a "plumper".... it sounds like I have an air pump attached to me. Blubber or blubbery is just plain disgusting. It sounds like I'm a whale or something. Obese is too clinical, though it is a technical term.

Personally, I just prefer to be identified as an attractive, intelligent, confident, sexy woman, and leave my size out of the equation.


----------



## chickadee (Apr 15, 2007)

Blubber was a great book because it helped me realize that kids are going to tease you, no matter what you do, so you shouldn't blame yourself. Wendy didn't care if Linda lost weight, she was hell-bent on stomping her into the ground. And once she got bored with Linda, she moved onto the next person and teased them about something else. 

The book helped me see that being teased wasn't about me being fat- it was about the other person's insecurities. Thank you Judy Blume. 

In regards to words I don't like: "fat-ass" would be at the top. I don't mind fat, as long as it's not paired with other words. Plumper is OK. I like buxom and voluptuous.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 15, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I particularly dislike the word obese.



I really dislike this word, too. There's something greasy-sounding about it. For the most part, I dislike any circuitous words. I'll take "fat chick," please.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know about anything really specific .. but anything to medical is creepy. 

I hate the word "distended" when some one is describing the look of a full belly. Gives me the willies. Also don't like engorged.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I hate the word "distended" when some one is describing the look of a full belly. Gives me the willies. Also don't like engorged.



Engorged should be reserved for penises and really unhealthy livers.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Engorged should be reserved for penises and really unhealthy livers.



There really is no right time to use engorged.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> lol. I didn't think of that. But, I don't like ice cream, so it wouldn't occur to me.
> 
> I also don't really like monkeys.
> 
> I also hate "thick".



I dislike the word thick because it's over used in today's culture..

Bill


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Personally, I just prefer to be identified as an attractive, intelligent, confident, sexy woman, and leave my size out of the equation.


Yes, but if you're in a room full of attractive, intelligent, confident, sexy women, and somebody doesn't know your name but wants to point you out to someone else, what then?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

Good point.....

I'll be the redhead beating the men off with the stick....  

Seriously, I usually identify someone buy their clothing.... such as "who's that woman with the red dress" or "who's that guy with the navy suit". I just don't like to identify people by their size. I know it's a common thing, but it's not something I care for. 





Wagimawr said:


> Yes, but if you're in a room full of attractive, intelligent, confident, sexy women, and somebody doesn't know your name but wants to point you out to someone else, what then?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Good point.....
> 
> I'll be the redhead beating the men off with the stick....
> 
> Seriously, I usually identify someone buy their clothing.... such as "who's that woman with the red dress" or "who's that guy with the navy suit". I just don't like to identify people by their size. I know it's a common thing, but it's not something I care for.



I think that's fantastic. I try to do the same, since using size as an identifying marker can so easily be done in an insulting way. 

Of course, I'll identify by clothing in an insulting way.


----------



## Emma (Apr 15, 2007)

Question: If you don't like referring to yourself as fat why do you have fat and sassy in your sig? lol


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, that sort of goes without saying for me....

"who's that woman with that hideous red dress".....









Waxwing said:


> I think that's fantastic. I try to do the same, since using size as an identifying marker can so easily be done in an insulting way.
> 
> Of course, I'll identify by clothing in an insulting way.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 15, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Question: If you don't like referring to yourself as fat why do you have fat and sassy in your sig? lol



Hey, are you picking on the fat redhead?


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Good point.....
> 
> I'll be the redhead beating the men off with the stick....
> 
> Seriously, I usually identify someone buy their clothing.... such as "who's that woman with the red dress" or "who's that guy with the navy suit". I just don't like to identify people by their size. I know it's a common thing, but it's not something I care for.



Vi-
All I ask is that you don't hit me too hard!!

Bill


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

You know...good point..... I guess it's a double standard thing.... I can say it about my self, but I don't like others to say it about me.... 




CurvyEm said:


> Question: If you don't like referring to yourself as fat why do you have fat and sassy in your sig? lol


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll be gentle..... :batting: 




Regular Bill said:


> Vi-
> All I ask is that you don't hit me too hard!!
> 
> Bill


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You know...good point..... I guess it's a double standard thing.... I can say it about my self, but I don't like others to say it about me....



Well, you know how you mean it. It's more difficult to interpret the bias, or lack of, behind other's words.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

Quite true. I think too, using that word myself, has been a way of accepting my size and coming to terms with it. 

(whew, that's kind of deep)....








Waxwing said:


> Well, you know how you mean it. It's more difficult to interpret the bias, or lack of, behind other's words.


----------



## Emma (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You know...good point..... I guess it's a double standard thing.... I can say it about my self, but I don't like others to say it about me....



Yeah to be honest I don't like it if I hear people refer to me as 'Big Emma' I don't want a prefix before my name.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Well, you know how you mean it. It's more difficult to interpret the bias, or lack of, behind other's words.



After reading this thread...I wonder where you picked-up your particular dislike for certain words? Was it a particular run in with a person, was it personal or did it apply to someone you know? I'm just curious because the reason we dislike something vary's from person to person..


Bill


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'll be gentle..... :batting:



I trust you will...... 


Bill


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

I think any name for our size all depends on the way it's used. Such as:



fa_man_stan said:


> Hey, are you picking on the fat redhead?




In that context, it's fine.... Stan's kidding, and I know that. He's being playful, but, if he was pointing me out to someone across the room and he said "Violet is the fat redhead in the hideous black dress", well then I would have to take issue. Or if someone said to me "OMG, look at that fat girl... she has NO business wearing that dress" THAT is when the word FAT disturbs me. It is clearly derogatory... and just not plain nice.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I think any name for our size all depends on the way it's used. Such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that context plays a really big part in how the words are viewed.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

Without a doubt......





Regular Bill said:


> I agree that context plays a really big part in how the words are viewed.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Without a doubt......



I have had instances where a person took offence with the way they were described even when it wasn't meant in a derogitory way. Your pretty much walking in a linguistic minefield. So, you better be wary.


Bill


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh you're right there. Some people take things completely wrong. In those cases...you have to just let it go.






Regular Bill said:


> I have had instances where a person took offence with the way they were described even when it wasn't meant in a derogitory way. Your pretty much walking in a lenguistic minefield. So, you better be wary.
> 
> 
> Bill


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2007)

I liked daddy oh's list that he seemed to cut and paste from a thesaurus  

yeah, beefy is the worst I think - makes me think of cattle for some reason 

Blubber is kind of a funny word and is quite fun when you use it on yourself to traumatize others 
same thing with the word lard- just a lot of potential there for shock value in my mind

Rubenesque makes me smile/laugh usually- why in hell that means fat I couldn't tell you

However, I do like voluptuous but in my mind it only describes certain women- like Marilyn Monroe or Mae West


Just wanted to add that I don't like the word "fattie" either but I think it's because of a book I read about a woman with an eating disorder and one of the bad characters in her life described them as "fatties"


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Quite true. I think too, using that word myself, has been a way of accepting my size and coming to terms with it.
> 
> (whew, that's kind of deep)....



But part of that acceptance is not allowing others to put bad meanings in the word... the only power they have is how you take them. If someone refers to you as fat, trying to hurt you, but the word doesn't have that connotation for you any longer... they lose. 

It's the best revenge.  

Own the word, don't turn over the power.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 15, 2007)

Adiposed - wtf?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2007)

I think it's funny how people dance around terms sometimes. 

When I go into a restaurant or something, to meet another fat girl (say Heather, for instance)... I'm not going to dance around her description and possibly get the wrong response 10 times when I could get the proper one much easier. 

"I'm looking for my friend... she's 5'2", big like me, long dark brown hair"

as opposed to "She's short, long dark brown hair, glasses" - the size will direct me RIGHT to her if they've seen her. 

In the same respect, she's told hostesses before that "someone else is coming" ... and left "she's taller than me, my size, reddish/curly hair" - and let me tell you, it works perfect. I walk in and they say "Hi, you're looking for Heather?"... and I'm off!  

For me, there is nothing wrong with using size (short/tall/thin/fat) descriptors for the purpose of identifying strangers. If there was something else that would work ("they have a black ink tattoo on their cheek") then fine, but I refuse to not use them and further the "oh no, bad word!" mentality that gives more power to those who wish to use MY word against me.

*fight the power*


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> For me, there is nothing wrong with using size (short/tall/thin/fat) descriptors for the purpose of identifying strangers. If there was something else that would work ("they have a black ink tattoo on their cheek") then fine, but I refuse to not use them and further the "oh no, bad word!" mentality that gives more power to those who wish to use MY word against me.
> 
> *fight the power*



I agree with you on the use of the word 'fat'. That has definitely become a word that I'm comfortable with, and enjoy using, as if I have personally reclaimed it for myself from the taunting kids on the playground of my mind (okay, that does sound a little crazy- you're with me though, right? lol) 

It is funny that words like 'obese' make my skin crawl, but identifying myself as fat (and other fat folks if I think they're on the same page as me) is just dandy. 

Though, I do admit, I am amused by my coworkers' deer-in-headlights expressions when I smilingly describe my body as fat. One of them even has that expression when I offer (*GASP*) _chocolate_. Imagine my nerve, offering chocolate to a thin and compulsive dieter. For shame, ooh, for shame!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

It's funny you say that about owning the word. That's very true. Em pointed out that I said I didn't like the word Fat, but I have it in my signature...quite true. I also purchased a whole load of stuff from Tina's store.... Fat the New Sexy..... One of the things I bought was a poster of that particular saying. I've got it above my desk at work, and I've gotten a lot of positive comments. So, I think in my own way, I am trying to get myself to own it and not make it so negative for myself. 






AnnMarie said:


> But part of that acceptance is not allowing others to put bad meanings in the word... the only power they have is how you take them. If someone refers to you as fat, trying to hurt you, but the word doesn't have that connotation for you any longer... they lose.
> 
> It's the best revenge.
> 
> Own the word, don't turn over the power.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 15, 2007)

You know what term I always hate... Now since I've put on a few pounds I hate *CONSTANTLY* being refered to as "hunky stud". I hear things like... "Look at that hunky stud on the beach taking his shirt off..." "Look at that hunky stud carrying 4 computers..." Doesn't anybody appreciate my mind?!

 

hunky_stud_stan


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 15, 2007)

Blubber or Blubbery. I dispise that word, for it in my opinion has nothing but negative connatations.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

I know what you mean... don't you HATE when that kind of thing happens??





fa_man_stan said:


> You know what term I always hate... Now since I've put on a few pounds I hate *CONSTANTLY* being refered to as "hunky stud". I hear things like... "Look at that hunky stud on the beach taking his shirt off..." "Look at that hunky stud carrying 4 computers..." Doesn't anybody appreciate my mind?!
> 
> 
> 
> hunky_stud_stan


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

*Two Ton Burrun*

Never heard of it? That's because it's a name a guy at my church when I was young created in his pea brain of his and called me everytime he saw me. He'd laugh out loud as he said it over and over again. And I liked him at first, too. Very hurtful....


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't mind anything that actually describes me, like fat or big. For some reason though, my mom describes me as heavy, which I think is odd. Well, yes, I'm heavy, but so is a bodybuilder. Doesn't mean he's fat though. *shrug*


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I don't mind anything that actually describes me, like fat or big. For some reason though, my mom describes me as heavy, which I think is odd. Well, yes, I'm heavy, but so is a bodybuilder. Doesn't mean he's fat though. *shrug*



Yeah, heavy is weird because it's not a visible descriptor, so unless your mom is lifting you... it's not placed correctly.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 15, 2007)

I can't stand things like blubber, lard etc. One that also drives me crazy is "heavyset" which I don't understand. My boyfriend uses it to describe me especially if he's searching for me in a large crowd. It just seems like a totally useless descriptor. 

Another one is the entire phrase "fat chubba wubba" which some teenage kid used to sing to me whenever I was around (I was six or seven years old). Anything remotely reminiscent of childhood taunts can make my skin crawl.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 15, 2007)

"Healthy" - give me an effin' break! I don't get it...are thin people all sickly? 

"Heavy set" - nope, don't think so. 

"Curvy" - this word implies a particular shape.

I really don't care for cutesy, sugar coated words because they are so loaded. If I say I'm fat, I take all of the guess work out of it...


----------



## DrFeeder (Apr 15, 2007)

"Corpulent"


----------



## ebonyprincess (Apr 16, 2007)

Blubber I mean how un sexy is that I also fat Big boned and hench!!!!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

Time to jump on the "curvy" train. Yes, I do have curves, but they aren't the kind of curves that are appreciated outside the Dimensions community. When I think curvy, I think some small chick with an hourglass figure. Marilyn Monroe was curvy in that sense. ) (, not ( ). Maybe some fat chicks have a wasit like ) (, but I definitely fall into the latter category.

Blubber - what am I, a whale? Seriously.

Big boned- I have large bones. My frame alone probably weighs more than most Hollywood stars. However, I am also fat. Yes, fat. There was a time (a short while, when I was on the swimteam in 4th grade) where I was big boned and SKINNY. Now, I'm big boned and fat. Amazing.

I guess most of these words just bother me because they're kind of tiptoeing around, not saying things how they actually are. I guess at the bottom of all this, I'm sick of "fat" being just such an incredibly awful thing to say. It's just not.

Oh, and the phrase "Large and In Charge" bothers me immensely.


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Oh, and the phrase "Large and In Charge" bothers me immensely.





*vomity shiver*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I liked daddy oh's list that he seemed to cut and paste from a thesaurus



That's exactly what I did. I actually found myself getting angry that *Blimp* and *Whale* where used. I always thought that a thesaurus was used to find a more intellectual word for another word, I guess I was wrong :huh:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

Red said:


> *vomity shiver*



When I was being made fun of for being fat (in middle school/early high school), people used to say that to me in a slightly mocking way. Bleh.

p.s. You have the most beautiful hair.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 16, 2007)

While there are certain words that I surely find offensive (whale, blubber, lard ass, tons of fun, hippo, etc.), I would argue that most people in polite society don't use those words. It's only a real jackass that would do so. 

I find it far more offensive or hurtful when someone uses words or phrases that I am ok with (fat, overweight, etc.) but they use it with a subtle shading that is meant to be insulting. My parents do this all the time when they comment on my weight. For me, at least, it is less the "least favorite word" and more the tenor of the remark or the spirit of the remark that stings. 

Once again, this proves that being fat is the last frontier where it is ok to mock, insult, or be downright rude to someone. I swear, we are going to get to the point where in the movies, TV, books, et. al., all of the villians will be fat people from the country/terrorist organization of Obesia or something like that because it won't be PC to make anyone else the bad guy. And I'm only half joking here.

Bob


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

My least favorites are Plump, chunky and blubberbutt!

But my most favorite is HEROIC!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 16, 2007)

To me it's not about the words but the context and intent behind them.

On the other hand, I'm surprised about the disdain here for "Fluffy"...in another BBW (their official term, not mine) oriented group I'm in, fluffy seems to be the preferred term of choice...and in some cases radically so. Just goes to show something I've believed for a long time...ANY word used to refer to anyone is going to PO someone. <shrug> I just try not to offend by context or intent, and not worry about the words, because no matter which word I choose there's a good chance someone present will get their hackles up.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Anything remotely reminiscent of childhood taunts can make my skin crawl.



Am I ever with you there!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 16, 2007)

I dislike the clinical "Obese" or "Morbidly Obese"
Yuck! Yuck! Yuck!
I just read an interview about a show I was a part of and it referred to me as "obese".    by my own director. Love him, but oh well, what does he know. 

I prefer fat. Then again, that is a recent thing much owed to reading Fat!So?


I was born fat, I have always been fat, for all of the diets in the world, I will still be fat.

:bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2007)

Clinical anything is so sexy, no?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I can't stand things like blubber, lard etc. One that also drives me crazy is "heavyset" which I don't understand. My boyfriend uses it to describe me especially if he's searching for me in a large crowd. It just seems like a totally useless descriptor.
> 
> Another one is the entire phrase "fat chubba wubba" which some teenage kid used to sing to me whenever I was around (I was six or seven years old). Anything remotely reminiscent of childhood taunts can make my skin crawl.



I'm totally with you there. It's amazing how many people make it through childhood relatively unscathed considering the cruelty, creativity and passion that other children put into insults. 

And again, now that just about everything else has been put "off limits," mocking someone for their weight appears to be the last "acceptable" trait that you can tease someone about, which angers me greatly. No one deserves to be treated cruelly for something that more than likely is in some way beyond their control, yet I'd reckon that a majority of society still believes that people are fat because they're lazy, shiftless, unmotivated slobs who have no willpower and thus mocking us may actually do us a favor (especially if it motivates us to lose weight and join normal society).   

Or am I off base?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 16, 2007)

bulky...it makes me think of a cardboard box.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 16, 2007)

Jelly - well, I mean I am edible...but I just don't wanna be spread thin on toast.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Anything remotely reminiscent of childhood taunts can make my skin crawl.



Childhood taunts never get old.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Apr 16, 2007)

I have heard of fat people described as rotund and portly, not the sexiest of adjectives lol.


----------



## originaljohnny (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, there aren't too many words left... I'm going to have to watch my tongue, it's like a verbal minefield :huh: I'm devastated to hear about all the dislike toward "chubby"! I thought that was a great word! :doh: Can't you girls reclaim that one and own it and make it empowering and all that? It's my favorite one, probably because it's an understatement, it seems sexier that way. Or maybe we can make up some new words, like "curvluscious" or "voluptudascious" or "fubby." Okay, I can't see those catching on.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 16, 2007)

The worst thing is when people out of nowhere that I don't even know call me "Big Guy." It pisses me off to no end because while I'm a BHM... I don't see myself as that big. I'm around 5'9''... which is funny because people who refer to me as "Big Guy" are, for the most part, taller than I am. I also just don't think I look as big as I am... my weight is, I guess, dispersed throughout my body.

But regardless, I just can't stand it. Pick something else to call me, like my name... jerk. Hehe.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

originaljohnny said:


> Wow, there aren't too many words left... I'm going to have to watch my tongue, it's like a verbal minefield :huh: I'm devastated to hear about all the dislike toward "chubby"! I thought that was a great word! :doh: Can't you girls reclaim that one and own it and make it empowering and all that? It's my favorite one, probably because it's an understatement, it seems sexier that way. Or maybe we can make up some new words, like "curvluscious" or "voluptudascious" or "fubby." Okay, I can't see those catching on.



I think most girls who dislike chubby dislike it for just that reason, it's another evasive term to describe what you REALLY are - FAT!! It's like trying to put a nice, social, acceptable face on a word the rest of world is afraid of... so we'll just use "chubby" or "fluffy" and people won't go mouth agape when we say it. If I was really chubby, I'd have no issue with the word at all, but chubby was a long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away. 

The nice thing is that I think a lot of the women here are really just saying - "Let's be real - let's not sugar coat every little thing and try to fit it just for the sake of it, and let's not criminalize it either by dressing us in "medical" terms" - it's refreshing.


----------



## originaljohnny (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, I do really like that "fat" seems to be a fairly accepted word, or even embraced.
PS, Hi! I was just realizing it's more than a year ago since I was at your "Mass. BBW Party"... remember my I Heart BBW shirt? One day I'll go to another BBW party, they just don't have 'em in BC  Woe is me.


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2007)

I think "lard" is the worst. Makes me feel like a pork by-product.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

originaljohnny said:


> Yeah, I do really like that "fat" seems to be a fairly accepted word, or even embraced.
> PS, Hi! I was just realizing it's more than a year ago since I was at your "Mass. BBW Party"... remember my I Heart BBW shirt? One day I'll go to another BBW party, they just don't have 'em in BC  Woe is me.



Yup, I remember!


----------



## Rosie (Apr 17, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Basically what are your least favourite words for fat or discribing oneself or others as fat?




Basically, the only one I have a really strong dislike for is "obese" or "morbidly obese", I cannot stand that word/phrase. I actually like "bbw" but offline, not a lot of people know what it means. I tend to use "overweight" or "big gal" a lot offline. Strangely, I'm more comfortable typing the word "fat person" but I am getting better on voicing it in r/l - and have been admonished more than once for using it! I just reply that the word is just a descriptor, like the word "thin" is.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 17, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Big boned. No, you're not big boned. Bones don't wobble.



i'm big boned ;_;


----------



## Red (Apr 17, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Jelly - well, I mean I am edible...but I just don't wanna be spread thin on toast.





*snort* Heheheh!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's another old-time classic that you hear from the way older set: "Pleasingly plump." 

As opposed to what? Unpleasingly plump, i. e. fat? Talk about your damning with faint praise....

Tangentially, does anyone remember on the old Drew Carey show when he dated Nikki, the "hot skinny girl" and then she "got fat" from dating him and eating all the time and then eventually broke up with him because she couldn't handle the fact that dating her made him fat (more or less). One of my faves from that as Drew tried to convince her that she wasn't fat with this bon mot: "You're not fat; you're just at your winter weight!"

Well, guess what: Some of us are at our "winter weight" on the 4th of July, people!


Something else I'd like to point out that I think is relevant to this discussion: So many of us are angry/uncomfortable with the variety of "squishy" terminology for fat (big boned, heavyset, husky, chubby, etc.) because we are at peace (mas y menos) with who we are. 

But when you are out in the world, in the general public, I would argue that you have no such guarantee. Thus, the difficultly that I think we all face is how do you determine if someone is "comfortable" with their fatness or size or whatever? Because if you call someone like, for example, AM fat, she's not going to explode on you or whack you with her purse or umbrella or burst into tears. 

But what if you call someone who's not, for lack of a better work, "out" with being fat fat? What if they would rather hide behind the fig leaf of the very coverup words that so many of us find insulting? For us, it is an issue of identity and owning who we are; but for others, it's a dark shame that they go to great lengths not to acknowledge.....

So how can you tell who to call fat and who to call chubby?

Am I even making sense here? I feel like I have a point to make, but that I'm making a hash (mmmm......hash.....) out of making it. Thoughts? 

Bob


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

Well Bob, I just correct people.

When someone is being uncomfortable talking about me, or don't know which euphemism to use, I just ask them to please say "FAT"

And for any of those other terms like chubby or plump or whatever, I reserve the right to incorporate them or not into my "fat sex talk"
(Mods, can we get a link to that thread?"


----------



## Red (Apr 17, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> But what if you call someone who's not, for lack of a better work, "out" with being fat fat? What if they would rather hide behind the fig leaf of the very coverup words that so many of us find insulting? For us, it is an issue of identity and owning who we are; but for others, it's a dark shame that they go to great lengths not to acknowledge.....
> 
> So how can you tell who to call fat and who to call chubby?
> 
> ...



Good point, especially if the 'fig leaf' falls off now and again. From experience, how I feel about any weight related comments varies daily. Some days I'm all for 'FAT' power, cringing at any 'pleasingly plump' mention or such like. Other days I'm just a curled up ball of squidyness, trying to hide away whilst wishing just one day would go by without any need for any reference or thought about my appearance/size. Unless you know someone's mood swings and triggers, I guess its all down to a combination of tactfulness and a sense of humour. Also I would try and get to know a person a bit, pefore calling them anything.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I think "lard" is the worst. Makes me feel like a pork by-product.



Ashley-
You are too cute to be equated with pork-by product... 


Bill


----------



## Jeannie (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't mind the word plump, but when I see a guy on this board refer to a female as a "plumper," I'm extremely turned off.

I don't care for obese either. A good friend of mine in college referred to a mutual friend of ours as obeast. :blink: I was quite slim back then, but I remember hating hearing her say that and have hated the correct pronunciation ever since.

My mother, who learned long ago to never disparage me over my weight, thinks she is being polite when referring to fat people in front of me, as gloppy.  Ooooook mom.  

Blubber is just gross.


----------

